# Nvidia Display Control Panel Extension



## Ryxter666 (Sep 22, 2006)

Whenever I right click on a film clip, to select the player I wish to use, I receive the following error message:

*The NVIDIA Display Control Panel Extension cannot be created.

Possible reasons include:
version mismatch. Reinstalling display drivers may solve the problem.*

The error message disappears after four attempts to close it, and then the normal right-click menu appears.

Any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## spike_hacker_inc (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey there Ryxter666, welcome Tech Support Guy.

To solve your problem all you have to do is re-install your drivers, also make sure you get up to date drivers which you can get from here:

http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp

Cool, let me know if that worked.


----------



## Ryxter666 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey Spike_hacker_Inc, thank you very much, that solved the problem.  

I was hoping it was something that easy, but wanted to be sure.

Thanks again. :up:


----------



## spike_hacker_inc (Apr 23, 2006)

No problem Ryxter, it was a pleasure. Any time...

Cool


----------



## Mr C (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi,

I read this post because I now have the same problem with my display drivers. I already tried updating my drivers but I can't find them on the website.

I have a GeForce 4 Ti 4200

I wondered if you would be able to point me in the right direction?

Thanks guys :up:


----------



## spike_hacker_inc (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey there Mr C ,



> I read this post because I now have the same problem with my display drivers. I already tried updating my drivers but I can't find them on the website.


Here is a direct link to the drivers for your "GeForce 4 Ti 4200"

*Primary Download*
*Main Site*

Note: Notify me if you are not using Windows XP or 2000. In the case that you are not using XP/2000, do NOT install the drivers above. Instead please supply me with information on what Operating System you are running.

Shweet, let me know if the new drivers worked.


----------



## Mr C (Jul 7, 2004)

That's done the trick. 

You guys never fail to suprise me. I'm incredibly impressed. You always have a solution, you always reply quickly and always in the most helpful, descriptive and kind mannered way.

Keep up the good work.

Much appreciated. :up:


----------

